# anyone have problems adding Wynn 35a nano filter to HF 2hp dust collector



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

It seems that my sinuses are getting worse or I am becoming more allergic to wood dust, so my fall shop upgrade project as revolved around improved dust collection.

I have upgraded to the Harbor Freight (HF) 2 hp dust collector and I have noticed an improvement in suction.

I am now thinking about the Wynn 35a nano cartridge filter.

I have read various Internet posts of problems with the Wynn not fitting their particular dust collector.

Before I spend around $200 on filter + shipping, does anyone have any problem stories / bad experiences with mating the Wynn 35A Nano with the HF 2hp dust collector?


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Can't help with the nano jobby, but my experience with the felted filters (top and bottom) from Highland Woodworker sure made a BIG diff. to my HF DC. I added both bags 'cause I just didn't want the expense of the high prices of the plastic bags, and felt (no pun here) the added bag would just increase filtered area.
I'm no DC expert by any means, but the results have been very good. Sure didn't cost $200.00.
What was your "upgrade"?
Bill


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I use a Wynn filter and it fits just fine, just do not use the turnbuckles s they are pain , 
I have an easier solution:


----------



## Brickman (Nov 28, 2011)

I have the Wynn spun bond filter on a HF 2HP and it fit just fine. Took about 10 minutes to install it. So far I am very happy with it and I am glad I upgraded over the bags. I also added a Super Dust Deputy and that seems to help the filter out quite a bit.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

When bought my 2 hp HF DC, came with 30 micron bags several years ago. So ordered 35A1S because washable and thought since in area of high humidity would be a good op. Have read about folks in other high humidity areas using 35A27B without issues. Have no problem with turn-buckles installing or removing for cleaning.

So think the 35A274 NANO even mo-better Cartridge.

When HF DC about eight or nine years old quits will put my cartridge on next DC I buy. Those cartridges fit a lot of DC's.

Have been considering air filter in addition to DC, not sure will make my own or buy something.

http://www.woodbin.com/misc/air_filter.htm


----------



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

Bert: From the picture it looks like of couple of bungee cords with a piece of wood across the top. Is that correct:


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Correct, it works very well.


----------



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks everyone!

I just ordered a filter. Expect to get it next week.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

As I understand it, from my discussion with Dick Wynn himself, the difference between the 35A filters is just the filtration media itself. I use a Thien separator with mine, so using the turnbuckles really is a non issue for me, just lick it down call it good.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

dbhost do you ever take your filter out to blow it with air? 
I do and the turnbuckles are a pain.


----------



## rum (Apr 28, 2011)

nano fits just fine on the HF.

turnbuckles work well, but Bert has a good pain they are a little annoying to remove if you need to blow out the filter. Generally I only need to do that when I mess up and overfill the pre-separator, but since I've done that twice in one day I may steal his idea


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

You do not see it ( you can barely see the bottom of it under the filter on the picture) but I also have an upside down wok under the filter which makes the turnbuckles impossible to reach.


----------

